# Wizzy's Story (:



## Wizzy

Hey im Wizzy. Im 17. Im just looking for some advice. I think I may be pregnant. I slept with my boyfriend on the 27th of May, and he said he came twice. We never used a condom as both of us have been tested and im on the pill. But I was staying at a friends house and missed the pill that night (this was roughly two days before we had sex). Its slipped my mind that I had missed it and I accept blame for doing so but what are the chances I am?
In May my period came on the 13th and lasted for 10days. I assume it should be roughly the same this month. Based on my periods I usually get sore breasts before my period, and this hasnt happened this month. I also have had weird eating habits the last couple of days.

What do you think?

Thanks you


----------



## babezone

the only way to tel hun is to test....if negative and still no period then wait a week and test again good luck x x x


----------



## Wizzy

Ok, thanks


----------



## Younglutonmum

Gonna say what every1 else will say hunni - TEST :)

Then let us know!!

Good luck xxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

All you can do is test wizzy, hope you get the answer you want! 

welcome to Bnb, am Rachel - 16 + pregnant with my first a little man :D 
you ever need to talk jus PM xx


----------



## leeanne

Hon, all I can say is test. 

The thing that worries me though is that the time that you had unprotected sex by missing a pill is generally the time that a women ovulates.

But, you should know pretty soon if you will be missing a period as you'd be due for it right about now. If you test and it is negative and still don't get your period, test again a week later.

Good luck!


----------



## vicky9207

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## xarlenex

Yup, test! Good luck x


----------



## tone

Yeah, like every1 else said babe, TEST!!

Let us know how you get on!! Good luck!!

Ever want to talk PM me!!
x
xx:hug:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Defo test hun x


----------



## nikky0907

Hey,good luck,and update us please...

There is loads of support here no matter what your result is!


----------



## Wizzy

Ok, i think i get the picture, i should test 

i'll let you know how it goes 

i'll get one tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Hey Wizzy, good luck with the test hun I hope it's the answer that you want xXx and if not we'll be here to support you. <3


----------



## Wizzy

Thanks ErmWow.

I never got one tonight, so most likely get one tomorrow


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

That's okay hunnie, we'll be here tomorrow :hug:

Seriously though, good luck. If you need to talk feel free to PM me


----------



## Jodie__x

How did the test go hun ? xxx


----------



## cinderella08

How did your test go sweetie??


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Hey hun, any news?


----------



## Wizzy

Didnt get the test. Still no periods. Im gonna leave it till the weekend. My periods have been knowing to play tricks on me. If they aint here by then, well, I think i'll be quite worried.


----------



## youngmomma100

you shouldnt put it off hun! U should get a test asap! its very important to find out so u can call your doctor or get a MW!


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

I'd have got the test too hunni, but you know, fair enough giving your body time to work out naturally. In the past I'd had times I thought I may have been expecting and my period then took longer to come because I thought it was a possibility, if that makes sense. Finally figured out I had to give my body permission not to be (as I was actively trying to be a mom at the time). I found that once I'd said it was okay not to be I found out the day after.


----------



## Wizzy

Ok, Does anyone here support abortion?

As you know im 17 and my OH is 15. He knows my periods are late and all that. But tonight we had been talking. Basically to put it simply and bluntly he said "its me or a baby" its up to you. He couldnt cope and said he would most likely walk out. But I couldnt cope with an abortion. Whatchu guys think? 


x


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

I'll talk to you on msn about this hun xXx


----------



## ella170

Wizzy said:


> Ok, Does anyone here support abortion?
> 
> As you know im 17 and my OH is 15. He knows my periods are late and all that. But tonight we had been talking. Basically to put it simply and bluntly he said "its me or a baby" its up to you. He couldnt cope and said he would most likely walk out. But I couldnt cope with an abortion. Whatchu guys think?
> 
> 
> x

i don't support abortion, but i wouldn't put someone down for having one (unless it was for a stupid reason) because i completly understand why any teenager would want one.
f*** what your OH wants- it's not his body and he played a part in making it so who does he think he is telling you to get rid of something which is 50% his fault? about him saying he will walk out- it's really just blackmail to make u have an abortion...whether he would or not you won't know unless you keep it, but don't make decisions which are as serious as this, just based on your OH- think about yourself and the LO!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_I don't support abortion either. It's your decision at the end of the day, nobody can " Force " you into getting one. As for your OH, if he's being like that then he's not worth taking into consideration. You were both involved in producing a baby. So he should be a man and stick by his son/daughter.. I hope you do what's best for you and your little one. Have you done a test yet hunni?_


----------



## polo_princess

I dont agree with having an abortion on the basis of someone deciding after theyve got someone pregnant that theyre not ready to be a father ... he really should of thought about that before having sex with you.

Look at the situation from all angles ... could you cope as a single parent? Could you manage if he said he did want to be a part of the babies life? Only you can decide whats best for you and the baby.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Wizzy

I got a 99p test today. It called SureSign. Negitive.


----------



## AppleBlossom

if it was a 99p one I wouldnt take the first answer as solid. I would take another one just to be sure.

Also I am against abortion unless there is a good enough reason for someone to have one. An immature boy who obviously can't face up to his responsibilities telling you to get one is not a good enough reason. It's your body and your decision. Good luck with whatever happens hun


----------



## Wizzy

Yeah, thats what I thought.

I wouldnt get one.


----------



## alice&bump

At the end of the day hun it's your decision. I wouldn't have one myself, but i know poeple that have and it was the best decision for them. But i do have to say tho that people need to think before they get their knobs out sometimes lol! Its entirely your decision and you're the only one that can say whats best for you. If your OH doesnt stick around then you'll still get all the support you need off poeple xx


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Heya sweetheart, I'm glad you got the test. If you've still not come on in another 3 or 4 days re-test. <3 how are you doing?


----------



## Wizzy

Im just like ehh. Lol. Still no periods, but sore boobs. You?


----------



## dizzy65

i will say wut every one else is just test it will make u feel better.. good luck :)


----------



## andi01

Wait a week or so and test again; it will ease your mind


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

I spoke to her last night and she said if she's not on by 27th (2 weeks late then) she'll go and ask her docs about having her bloods done <3 xXx


----------



## Ayomen

Wizzy said:


> Ok, Does anyone here support abortion?
> 
> As you know im 17 and my OH is 15. He knows my periods are late and all that. But tonight we had been talking. Basically to put it simply and bluntly he said "its me or a baby" its up to you. He couldnt cope and said he would most likely walk out. But I couldnt cope with an abortion. Whatchu guys think?
> 
> 
> x

Assuming you are pregnant in this case... which I know you're hoping you're not.

This is a very difficult decision to make. If you do have an abortion, make sure both you and the father want it, it is his baby after all as well but if he's walking out, he looses his right to have an opinion. Discuss it carefully with people you trust. Avoid anyone religious, they will give you nothing but bible verses, and avoid feminists and extreme liberals as they will just give you endless "pro-choice" chanting. Think carefully about asking your parents as they may push your decision the way they want it, but ask them if they are supportive.

I'm both Pro-Life and Pro-Choice.... it's whether I'm pro or anti abortion that matters and I say it depends on the situation. In your situation, if you're both really not ready. I would have the abortion. However don't do it just based on my advice, decide for yourself, make sure you really don't want this baby. Once you make the decision you can't go back and undo it, having another baby is not going to be the same.

Good luck, and I wish you the best.


----------



## Wizzy

Hey guys 
I've not been on in a while, but still no periods.
I havnt had any blood tests either.
But ive now taken two urine tests both taken mid-day and accoding to my friends mum they would'nt show if i was pregnant as they wer'nt taken with first pee.

The first one was a wee cheapie. And the second was at this clinc place, but it was the same idea, urine test. But i didnt think to bring a sample so i had to pee then and there and that was after lunch.

Whatchu's think?


----------



## TashaAndBump

Were they negative? If I understand correctly you're over 2 weeks late now? I reckon they would be showing positive, if you were pregnant, by this point (it's only very early on in pregnancy that the hormone is most prominent first thing in the morning...) However there is always the odd negative that should be positive... I was getting negatives at 8 weeks with my first pregnancy (but I was miscarrying) and the HCG only showed up in bloods...

I would recommend going to your doctors in any case, to do bloods but also to investigate the other reasons that might be behind your missing periods.

Best of luck, hun x


----------



## sam's mum

Wizzy said:


> But ive now taken two urine tests both taken mid-day and accoding to my friends mum they would'nt show if i was pregnant as they wer'nt taken with first pee.

If you test very early on (around the time your period is due or just before) it's best to use first morning urine because it's most concentrated. Once your body starts producing more hCG (the hormone detected by the test), you should still get a positive result even if you take a test late in the day - 3 days after my period was due I took a test in the evening and it came up with a strong positive line straight away.

For some people, hCG levels are a bit lower than average and a pregnancy may not show up on these tests for the first couple of weeks though - it's unusual, but if you still think you may be pregnant you should go to the doctor for blood tests instead x

[edit: was writing my reply when you wrote yours tasha - didn't mean to just repeat everything you said!]


----------



## TashaAndBump

sam's mum said:


> If you test very early on (around the time your period is due or just before) it's best to use first morning urine because it's most concentrated. Once your body starts producing more hCG (the hormone detected by the test), you should still get a positive result even if you take a test late in the day - 3 days after my period was due I took a test in the evening and it came up with a strong positive line straight away.
> 
> For some people, hCG levels are a bit lower than average and a pregnancy may not show up on these tests for the first couple of weeks though - it's unusual, but if you still think you may be pregnant you should go to the doctor for blood tests instead x
> 
> [edit: was writing my reply when you wrote yours tasha - didn't mean to just repeat everything you said!]


Lol 'course you didn't  hehe

Good reply btw! ;) :lol:


----------



## Wizzy

Lol, yeah they were both negitive and yeah, im over two weeks late.


----------



## TashaAndBump

I'd make an appointment at the docs hun. :hugs: Good luck x


----------



## sam's mum

TashaAndBump said:


> Lol 'course you didn't  hehe
> 
> Good reply btw! ;) :lol:

:laugh2: you too...maybe I should just follow you around the forum re-writing everything you say to make it look as if I give great advice ;)



Wizzy said:

> Lol, yeah they were both negitive and yeah, im over two weeks late.

Again, I agree with Tasha! After 2 weeks you should get a clear positive with a HPT, but because you were on the pill and missed some your cycles might have been messed up a bit that month. Hope you get some answers soon :hugs: x


----------



## TashaAndBump

sam's mum said:


> :laugh2: you too...maybe I should just follow you around the forum re-writing everything you say to make it look as if I give great advice ;)

:rofl: 

Unfortunately though, you can't always depend on me giving great advise as although I always try my best, it has to be said that the quality of advise that I give, tends to depend on what kind of a day I am having - So I wouldn't adopt that policy myself! :lol:


----------



## sam's mum

TashaAndBump said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Unfortunately though, you can't always depend on me giving great advise as although I always try my best, it has to be said that the quality of advise that I give, tends to depend on what kind of a day I am having - So I wouldn't adopt that policy myself! :lol:

Well I haven't seen any bad advice from you yet! I will have to follow you more closely :tease: ;)


----------



## TashaAndBump

:rofl:


----------



## TashaAndBump

^^^^ That was a bit spammy, wasn't it? Sorry! 8-[ lol

:: realises this post is just as spammy, and exits swiftly... :argh: ::


----------



## sam's mum

TashaAndBump said:


> ^^^^ That was a bit spammy, wasn't it? Sorry! 8-[ lol
> 
> :: realises this post is just as spammy, and exits swiftly... :argh: ::

:rofl:

sorry Wizzy for spamming your thread too :D

hope everything goes well for you if you go to the doctors! x


----------



## Wizzy

its cool guys  


x


----------



## sam's mum

:) how are you doing? x


----------



## Wizzy

Not bad thanks 
Still no periods -__-
Took a urine sample into docs on Friday afternoon results wont be back till tomorrow afternoon.


x


----------



## cuddles314

Let us know how you get on hun xx
:hug:


----------



## Wizzy

Will do, thanks 

x


----------



## leedsforever

good luck hun.... only just seen this thread!!

I disagree with what your friends mum said about it not being correct as it wasnt a morning wee... I know all girls are different but I got a BFP and it was about 9pm and the day before my period was due!!! 

Also in terms of your abortion question i am no way against it but it has to be something you yourself wants to do, do not be pushed into it!! :hugs:

Hope everything works out :hugs:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

:) Good luck m'dear <3

PS I know u're speaking to me on msn, but oh well haha :p


----------



## Wizzy

*clears throat*


*rant*

I think we should all get together and gang up on my docters practice :ninja: , sounds like a good idea. The results werent in today, Ive gotta phone after 2pm tomorrow :sad2:


.. just thought i would rant to make me feel a little better -__-

Its weird not having a period in so long, cant imagine what its like for someone who is like 8-9months pregnant.



x


----------



## leeanne

Wow, your doctor is putting you on a rollercoaster ride!

Good luck honey! :hugs:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

/me rants at your doctor for you =(


----------



## Wizzy

thanks guyss


----------



## Wizzy

The urine sample didnt take -__-

I have to send in another one.

Apparently its inconclusive (anyone got an idea why?)


Did this happen to anyone else or does anyone know why it might happen?




x


----------



## leedsforever

thats very bizaare :confused:

have you tried a home one again since??? Because Ive heard they are better than the doc ones anyway and at least you get a result straight away!?!

Maybe they should just do a blood test!! ??


----------



## sam's mum

It might be (if you are pregnant) that your hCG levels are not high enough to give a definite positive - especially if the urine in the sample was quite dilute and you're very early in your pregnancy


----------



## Wizzy

Ive not got any money -__-


And it probobly would be dilute, it was taken after 4pm.


----------



## leedsforever

is there a family planning clinic in your area??? they are also better than the docs for tests...!! They will do one there and then!! :)

How late are you now again??


----------



## Wizzy

I went for one of them test 2 weeks ago, negitive.

But since the docs said it was incoclusive im thinking something has came up quite faintly or something.


it'll be four weeks on friday, i should be due my period for july then.


come join us in the chatroom 




x


----------



## leedsforever

aw well i hope you get an answer soon hun!!! Bloody docs hehe!!!

xx


----------



## Wizzy

I know lolol x


----------



## Bunnipowder

*


Wizzy said:
↑

The urine sample didnt take -__-

I have to send in another one.

Apparently its inconclusive (anyone got an idea why?)


Did this happen to anyone else or does anyone know why it might happen?




xClick to expand...

this happend to my boyfriends sister she did a digital home test and it was "pregnant" but she wanted to double check so asked the docter to do one when she got the results back they was inconclusive and they said to do another sample and bring it back in in a few days.. anyway she went back home brought another home one and that still said pregnant the week after she got her results back from the docters and it was positive!when she asked me what i thought i said it could of been that because she is so early at the time 5 weeks pregnant mayb there wasnt enough of the pregnancy hormone to show up or when you do a urine sample they tell you to get the middle part of the wee as the 1st bit is more waste basically and the middle bit is a bit clearer if you get me lol and i know some people think doing it in the morning dosent matter (i did my test around mid day and that was positive) when you are so early pregnant like in your case you would be the first wee of the day is the strongest with the most pregnancy hormone in.

I was on the pill when i got pregnant and i only forget to take it a few times or i would take it 12 hours later then my last one were your spose to use a condom for a week aswell then but i obv never bcus i just never thought that by missing the pill a few times my body would be able to make a baby.

So keep your options open about whether you are or not a few months before i got pregnant i wasnt using any contraception and my period was late and i did 2 tests that were both positive and a wk later i started bleeding the hospital did a pregnancy test and said it was a false positive and to take it as a late period, my docter disagreed and said it could of been a early miscarriage. So i would definately discuss the results with your docter.

I was so confused when i found out i was pregnant and i thought the only way to make the problem go away would be to have an abortion for lots of reasons i was in collage, i wasnt getting on with my boyfriend and i thought my mom would just wash her hands, but when i told my mom she was incredibley supportive and said If i choose to keep the baby then i didnt have to stay with my boyfriend that she would support me 100% and im so glad i told her before i made any rash decisions, i also went and spoke to a councellor who helped. And now im so excited about having my baby i know iv made the right decision because i spoke to the right people, and me and my boyfriend are getting on fine I think it was my hormones that really messed me around and the terrible all day nausea i had but when i really thought about it i knew an abortion wasnt the right thing for me but it is for some people and id just advise you to talk to as many people as you can before you decide.*


----------



## Nik_

I'm really curious as to why your doctor didn't just do a blood test! Silly doctor.


----------



## Wizzy

It wasnt an appointment, i never seen a doc or anything just handed the urine to counter lady, just like she asked.


x


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Good luck with the next one babes, I hope they can give you an answer soon xXx


----------



## mrscookie

how very odd!?


----------



## Mummy2B1806

Hope u get a result soon hun.....good luck 

xx


----------



## Jem

Hope you get your results soon xxx


----------



## xarlenex

Couldnt some one maybe buy you another test? You must be going off your nut waiting lol xx


----------



## blondie_

If i was this late i would be wondering what the outcome would be. Good Luck.


----------



## Lyrah

Best of luck hun, I hope you get your results soon!

Annoying drs ><

:hugs:


----------



## Wizzy

Yeah, and im the most impatient person ever.
Handed in more urine yesterday, result wasnt back today, ive to try tomorrow.

Though, Ive been told im pregnant.

This will sound rather bizarre, but my best mates mum felt my stomach and she says she can tell by feeling where you womb is if you pregnant and she felt mine and she said chances are you are, obviously she couldnt give me a solid answer but she says I am.

I and a couple of others have noticed my lower back is arching in towards my stomach and my stomach is pressing out.


My boobs are also really large, brownish nipples and sore.


Lol, I just thought i would keep yous updated.



x


----------



## sam's mum

Hope you get results tomorrow. Keep us updated :) x


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

GL for the results today chick. <3


----------



## leeanne

Wizzy said:


> It wasnt an appointment, i never seen a doc or anything just handed the urine to counter lady, just like she asked.
> 
> 
> x

Strange. Whenever I needed to have a pregnancy confirmed, I made an appointment, they took a urine sample, I talked to the doctor for a bit and usually got my results right away. But never did I just hand a urine sample over to the receptionist and was able to leave.


----------



## Lyrah

Anyone heard from Wizzy? Have been wondering if she's okay, am worried about her.

xxx


----------



## nikky0907

Didn't she terminate the pregnancy?


----------

